# هل الأغنام تتوحم ؟



## جندي الرب (16 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام الرب مع جميعكم 
(تكوين 30: 37)
«فَأَخَذَ يَعْقُوبُ لِنَفْسِهِ قُضْبَانًا خُضْرًا مِنْ لُبْنَى وَلَوْزٍ وَدُلْبٍ وَقَشَّرَ فِيهَا خُطُوطا بِيضا كَاشِطا عَنِ الْبَيَاضِ الَّذِي عَلَى الْقُضْبَانِ ». (38):«وَأَوْقَفَ الْقُضْبَانَ الَّتِي قَشَّرَهَا فِي الأَجْرَانِ فِي مَسَاقِي الْمَاءِ حَيْثُ كَانَتِ الْغَنَمُ تَجِيءُ لِتَشْرَبَ تُجَاهَ الْغَنَمِ لِتَتَوَحَّمَ عِنْدَ مَجِيئِهَا لِتَشْرَبَ». (39):«فَتَوَحَّمَتِ الْغَنَمُ عِنْدَ الْقُضْبَانِ وَوَلَدَتِ الْغَنَمُ مُخَطَّطَاتٍ وَرُقْطًا وَبُلْقا ».
.
تخبرنا الآيات المقدسة أن نبي الله يعقوب وضع أخشاباً مخططة أمام الغنم, فتتوحم الغنم على الأشكال المخططة فتلد غنمًا مخططا ومنقطًا فتكون من نصيبه وليس من نصيب صهره !.
.
هل الأغنام تتوحم ؟ 
و ماذا تعني الآية " فَتَوَحَّمَتِ الْغَنَمُ عِنْدَ الْقُضْبَانِ وَوَلَدَتِ الْغَنَمُ مُخَطَّطَاتٍ وَرُقْطًا وَبُلْقا "
.
أعرف أحبائي أن هذه تعتبر معجزة
كما هو موضح في تكوين 31 
و لكن أيضا نجد في التكوين 31 : 10 يقول أيوب :-
وَحَدَثَ فِي وَقْتِ تَوَحُّمِ الْغَنَمِ انِّي رَفَعْتُ عَيْنَيَّ وَنَظَرْتُ فِي حُلْمٍ وَاذَا الْفُحُولُ الصَّاعِدَةُ عَلَى الْغَنَمِ مُخَطَّطَةٌ وَرَقْطَاءُ وَمُنَمَّرَةٌ
فما معنى وقت توحم الغنم ؟ هل الغنم تتوحم في وقت معين ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 أكتوبر 2008)

+++ للإجابة الأمينة لهذا السؤال ، يحتاج الأمر ، لمتخصص ، أو  لمرجع يعتمد على متخصصين .


----------



## cross in ksa (16 أكتوبر 2008)

بكل بساطه يا عزيزى كلمه توحم يعنى حراره فى الجماع

(DRB)  And it came to pass, that in the very heat of coition, the sheep beheld the rods, and brought forth spotted, and of divers colours, and speckled. 

heat of coition   الحرارة للجماع

انظر للكلمه فى العبرى

יחם
yâcham
BDB Definition:
1) to be hot, conceive
1a) (Qal)
1a1) to be hot, become hot
1a2) to mate (of animals)
1a3) to be or become hot (figuratively of anger)
1b) (Piel)
1b1) to conceive (sexually)
1b2) to be in heat (of animals)

ولهذا قال :::: (SVD)  فتوحمت الغنم عند القضبان وولدت الغنم مخططات ورقطا وبلقا.

اذن نتيجه التوحم هى الولاده فما معنى التوحم؟؟ سؤال سهل 

اهلا بيك والرب يباركك


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

معني التوحم في النص الكريم هو وقت المجامعة بين الذكور و الاناث و نعم الاغنام لها اوقات للتجامع 

اما كيف انجبت الغنم مخططات و رقطاً و بلقاً فهو بعمل معجزي يظهره لنا الاصحاح 31:


10 وَحَدَثَ فِي وَقْتِ تَوَحُّمِ الْغَنَمِ انِّي رَفَعْتُ عَيْنَيَّ وَنَظَرْتُ فِي حُلْمٍ وَاذَا الْفُحُولُ الصَّاعِدَةُ عَلَى الْغَنَمِ مُخَطَّطَةٌ وَرَقْطَاءُ وَمُنَمَّرَةٌ. 
11 وَقَالَ لِي مَلاكُ اللهِ فِي الْحُلْمِ: يَا يَعْقُوبُ. فَقُلْتُ: هَئَنَذَا. 
12 فَقَالَ: ارْفَعْ عَيْنَيْكَ وَانْظُرْ! جَمِيعُ الْفُحُولِ الصَّاعِدَةِ عَلَى الْغَنَمِ مُخَطَّطَةٌ وَرَقْطَاءُ وَمُنَمَّرَةٌ لانِّي قَدْ رَايْتُ كُلَّ مَا يَصْنَعُ بِكَ لابَانُ. 
13 انَا الَهُ بَيْتِ ايلَ حَيْثُ مَسَحْتَ عَمُودا. حَيْثُ نَذَرْتَ لِي نَذْرا. الْانَ قُمِ اخْرُجْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الارْضِ وَارْجِعْ الَى ارْضِ مِيلادِكَ».

نرى ان ملاك الله اخبر يعقوب بهذه المعجزة و تدخل الله لكي تنجب الاغنام مخططات و رقطاً و بلقاً

فالشئ نفسه مع معجزات موسى, فعندما رفع عصاه لينقذ كل من ينظر لها هو ايضاً معجزي و لا تفسير علمي ان من ينظر الى العصاة ينجوا من الاخطار

الشئ نفسه مع يعقوب, فقد تصرف و الرب اكمل عمله و حقق قصده بشكل معجزي

من يرجع للتفاسير يرى ان الله هو الذي ارشده لهذه الخطة و حقق معجزته فيها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## أَمَة (16 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي المبارك ماي روك

يا له جواب كافي ووافي

كما ان السيد المسيح هو صخرتك (وصخرتنا)
كذلك أنت صحرة هذا المنتدى.

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​


----------



## cross in ksa (16 أكتوبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> معني التوحم في النص الكريم هو وقت المجامعة بين الذكور و الاناث و نعم الاغنام لها اوقات للتجامع
> 
> اما كيف انجبت الغنم مخططات و رقطاً و بلقاً فهو بعمل معجزي يظهره لنا الاصحاح 31:
> 
> ...




دائما وابدا تصدمنى بمشاركتك الرائعه ارفع لك القبعه واتعلم منك


----------



## جندي الرب (17 أكتوبر 2008)

أحبائي Cross in ksa و My Rock
لكم جزيل الشكر لردكم الرائع و المقنع
الرب يستخدمكم للدفاع عن كلمته المقدسة


----------



## Michael (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*محاضرة للدكتور  holy_bible_1 ولة الشكر على عمل هذا الموضوع
http://www.jesus-all-things.com/media/holy-bible/ALghanam-Yatawa7am.mp3

نقطة اراها هادمة للموضوع*
 
* Gen_30:38  واوقف القضبان التي قشرها في الاجران في مساقي الماء حيث كانت الغنم تجيء لتشرب تجاه الغنم لتتوحم عند مجيئها لتشرب.

Gen_30:39  فتوحمت الغنم عند القضبان وولدت الغنم مخططات ورقطا وبلقا.

Gen_30:41  وحدث كلما توحمت الغنم القوية ان يعقوب وضع القضبان امام عيون الغنم في الاجران لتتوحم بين القضبان.

Gen_31:10  وحدث في وقت توحم الغنم اني رفعت عيني ونظرت في حلم واذا الفحول الصاعدة على الغنم مخططة ورقطاء ومنمرة.*​ 
*نيقولاوس الصائع
47 كمواشٍ توحَّمَت بعِصِيٍّ       وُضِعَت عِندَ وِردِها في المَساقي

* 




​ 
*الكلمة بالمعاجم العربية*



*المعجم : القاموس المحيط*
*المؤلف : الفيروز آبادي*
*(والوَحَمُ) محرَّكةً أيضاً اسْمٌ لِما يُشْتَهَى وشَهْوةُ النِكاحِ والشَّهْوةُ في كلِّ شيءٍ وحفيفُ الطَّيرِ *
*http://lexicons.sakhr.com/openme.aspx?fileurl=/html/5105705.html*

*المعجم : تاج العروس*
*المؤلف : مرتضى الزبيدي*
*قال الليث الوحام من الدواب أن تستصعب عند الحمل*
*http://lexicons.sakhr.com/openme.aspx?fileurl=/html/Tag/9858.htm*

*المعجم **[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]**لسان العرب*
*المؤلف : ابن منظور*
*ويقال ذلك أيضًا في الدابَّة إذا حملت واستعصت*
*http://lexicons.sakhr.com/openme.aspx?fileurl=/html/7095558.html*

*المعجم : المحيط في اللغة*
*المؤلف : *
*ووَحِمَتِ الدَّابَّةُ - وهي الوِحَامُ -: إذا حَمَلَتْ فاسْتَعْصَتْ.*





*الكلمة بالقواميس المتخصصة الأنجليزية منها والعبرية*
 *Strong’s Hebrew and Greek Dictionaries*​ *H3179*​ [FONT=&quot]יחם[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]yâcham[/FONT]​ _yaw-kham'_​ A primitive root; Probably *to be hot*; figuratively to _conceive: - _*get heat*, be hot, conceive, be warm.​ *The Complete Word Study Dictionary*​ *H3179*​ [FONT=&quot]ָיַחם[/FONT]​ _[FONT=&quot]yāhòam[/FONT]_: A verb meaning to be hot, to conceive.* It indicates that an animal is in heat*, in rut (Gen_30:38-39, Gen_30:41; Gen_31:10). It de***ibes the act of conception in sexual intimacy (Psa_51:5 [7]). It refers to keeping one's body warm (1Ki_1:1; Ecc_4:11) or to heating something (Eze_24:11).​ *Brown-Driver-Briggs’ Hebrew Definitions*​ *H3179*​ [FONT=&quot]יחם[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]yâcham[/FONT]​ *BDB Definition:*​ 1) to be hot, conceive​ 1a) (Qal)​ 1a1) to be hot, become hot​ 1a2) *to mate (of animals)*​ 1a3) to be or become hot (figuratively of anger)​ 1b) (Piel)​ 1b1) to conceive (sexually)​ 1b2)* to be in heat (of animals)*​ *Part of Speech:* verb​ *A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number:* a primitive root​ *Same Word by TWOT Number: *860​ *King James Concordance*​ *H3179*​ [FONT=&quot]יחם[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]yâcham[/FONT]​ *Total KJV Occurrences:* 10​ *conceive, 4*​ Gen_30:38, Gen_30:41 (2), Psa_51:5​ *conceived, 2*​ Gen_30:39, Gen_31:10​ *hot, 2*​ Deu_19:6, Eze_24:11​ *heat, 1*​ 1Ki_1:1​ *warm, 1*​ Ecc_4:11​ *الكلمة بالعبرى بالقاموس






هدية لصاحبى الشبهة





*​


----------

